# φλαταδούρα



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

Ελπίζω στους περισσότερους από εσάς να γνωρίζω με τούτο το σημείωμα μια λέξη που ίσως αγνοούσατε το πόσο δημοφιλής είναι (έχει πάνω από 8.700 γκουγκλιές) και το πόσο πολύπλευρο είναι το σημασιακό της περιεχόμενο. Η *φλαταδούρα*, λοιπόν, είναι μια λέξη που έχει σχηματιστεί από το αγγλικό _*flat *_σε ορισμένες σημασίες του (από τις συνολικά 65+1 μαζί με τα φρέιζαλ που δίνει το dictionary.com) και από το παραγωγικό τέρμα _*-αδούρα*_ που δηλώνει κατάσταση (πρβλ. _φρεσκαδούρα_), ομάδα αντικειμένων (πρβλ. _σκαρταδούρα_), επίταση (πρβλ. _καπελαδούρα_) κ.ά. (Μια καλή λέξη για την περιγραφή μιας εξτρίμ κατάστασης θα μπορούσε να 'ναι και η *εξτρεμαδούρα*, ασχέτως με το τι ισχυρίζονται επ' αυτού οι Ισπανοί — που και τι ξέρουν, στο τέλος-τέλος.)
.
Κρίνω σκόπιμο εδώ να επισημανθεί ότι η παραγωγική λειτουργία (ενν. για νεολογισμούς) της κατάληξης _-αδούρα _προέκυψε κυρίως μέσω του μηχανισμού της αναλογίας, οπότε είναι χρήσιμη η παρατήρηση πως σε κάποιες από τις λέξεις με τη συγκεκριμένη κατάληξη μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε μια ξεκάθαρη και αναντίρρητη υποτιμητική και/ή ειρωνική απόχρωση (λ.χ. _στοκαδούρα_, _σκαρταδούρα_, _καπελαδούρα_, _μαλλιαδούρα _κ.ά.).
.
Οπότε, έχουμε και λέμε για τη _φλαταδούρα_:
Η στρωτή χωμάτινη διαδρομή (άρα εύκολη και βαρετή για κάποιον που έχει αγωνιστικό ξερό —ή που είναι γουαναμπής εντουράς—, εξ ου και η υποτιμητική αναφορά). Μια χωματάδα-*φλαταδούρα *ίσως να την κάνεις αξιοπρεπώς αν έχεις λάστιχα με εκτός δρόμου χαρακτήρα. Αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές, ούτε οι 17άρηδες τροχοί σε βοηθούν, ούτε οι σκληρές αναρτήσεις, ούτε και τα λάστιχα. Αν δοκιμάσεις να πιέσεις λίγο παραπάνω, η σούπα είναι σχεδόν βέβαια. _(από συζήτηση αναβατών)_ ǁ Περάσαμε μια φιδίσια *φλαταδούρα*, αρκετή για να ξελαδώσω και να ξεκαπνίσω το Husky μου. _(ό.π.)_ ǁ Το τιμόνι κουνάει τρελά όταν πηγαίνω σε *φλαταδούρες *(χώμα εννοείται) με ταχύτητες άνω των 90 χιλ με αποτέλεσμα να χάνω την εμπιστοσύνη μου στο μηχανάκι. _(ό.π.)_ ǁ Τα τεχνητά αλλά και φυσικά εμπόδια που συνθέτουν τον eXtreme χαρακτήρα του αγώνα μετατράπηκαν σε μία υπέροχη κορδελιασμένη *φλαταδούρα *με δύο μικρά αλματάκια, με εναλλαγή enduro μονοπατιού και αγροτικού δρόμου. _(ό.π.)_ ǁ Σε *φλαταδούρα *ακόμα και Harley πάει. _(ό.π.)_
Η επίπεδη —δηλ. χωρίς υψομετρικές διακυμάνσεις— διαδρομή (άρα ούτε απαιτητική ούτε επίπονη, οπότε δεν θεωρείται πως είναι για πραγματικούς άντρες). Aπό Κατερίνη μέχρι Νέους Πόρους είναι εντελώς *φλαταδούρα*· αν θες πόνο πήγαινε μια βόλτα μέχρι το Ελατοχώρι. _(από συζήτηση ποδηλατών)_ ǁ Μια διαδρομή 200 χλμ και 2000 υψομετρικά πρέπει να έχεις κάποιο επιπεδο για να το κάνεις... Για κάποιον όμως που κάνει 100 χλμ σε *φλαταδούρα *και δεν βλέπει μπροστά του απ' τη σούρα είναι κάτι. _(ό.π.)_ ǁ Για μένα τρέξιμο σε άσφαλτο και *φλαταδούρα *είναι πολύ βαρετό οπότε κάτι τέτοια τρεξίματα με γρήγορο τελείωμα σπάνε τη μονοτονία._ (από δήλωση δρομέα)_ ǁ (ειδικότ.) το ισάδι Ορμώμενος από αυτό που είπες ότι τα ψαλίδια έπρεπε να μπουν στη *φλαταδούρα*, θες να πεις ότι τα ψαλίδια βρίσκονται σε κλίση 2,5%; Ναι, τα ψαλίδια είναι στην κατηφόρα της γέφυρας του Κηφισού προς το Ρουφ. _(από συζήτηση σιδηροδρομικών)_
Η ειδική διαδρομή (ή μέρος αυτής) σε ένα ράλι η οποία οδηγιέται flat-out (παναπεί βγαίνοντας τέζα, πηγαίνοντας παντοφλιασμένος / σανίδα / μαλλιά / του σκοτωμού / μαλλιοκούβαρα / αεροπάτερα / όσο πάει / σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο, έχοντας πατήσει το γκάζι μέχρι τον προφυλακτήρα, με το δεξί πόδι μολυβένιο και τα νύχια να γρατζουνάνε το ψυγείο). Οι ειδικές διεξάγονται τύπου ένα-κλικ-πριν-την-ασφαλτόστρωση και όλα γίνονται μια ατέλειωτη *φλαταδούρα *με συνέπεια την ελάχιστη προβολή. _(από συζήτηση ραλόβιων)_ ΣτΖ: Φυσικά και υπάρχει ωσμωτική επίδραση της σημασίας #1 (ενίοτε και της #2) ανωτέρω, δεδομένου ότι τέτοιες διαδρομές που περιγράφονται με τις προαναφερθείσες σημασίες ευνοούν τα υπερταχύτατα περάσματα (συχνά αναφέρεται δε το Ράλι Σαφάρι ως εμβληματικό παράδειγμα). Ωστόσο για μένα ο ύμνος στο flat-out που βάζει κραγιόν στο χείλος του γκρεμού είναι ο Άρι Βάτανεν στο PPIHC (Πάικς Πικ) με το 405Τ16 (αν και κάθε άλλο παρά φλαταδούρα με τη σημασία #2 είναι εδώ, καθότι με 1439 μέτρα υψομετρική διαφορά και 7% μέση κλίση ανωφέρειας): 




Το επίπεδο (φλατ) παπούτσι. Τι να κάνω; Κότσο, ημίψηλο τακούνι (ούτε *φλαταδούρα *ούτε στιλέτο) και ντε πιες συνολάκια; _(από συζήτηση γυναικών)_
Η ακύμαντη θάλασσα. Το πέρασμα απέναντι στη Νάξο αποκτά ενδιαφέρον, αφού η “*φλαταδούρα*” της μπονάτσας δίνει τη θέση της στα κακοτράχαλα κοφτά κύματα του μαΐστρου._ (από περιγραφή διαδρομής με τζετ-σκι)_ ǁ Η περιοχή της Αφήσσου και μέχρι και την Μηλίνα χαρακτηρίζεται για τους στεριανούς ανέμους και τη *φλαταδούρα *που ευνοούν πλαγιοδρομίες δίπλα στην ακτή. _(από περιγραφή μικροκλίματος)_
Η επίπεδη κοιλιά. Φαίνεται στο δεύτερο παιδί τα πράγματα είναι πιο χαλαρά (συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της κοιλιάς μου που από *φλαταδούρα *που την είχα φτάσει, αυτή τη φορά πετάχτηκε σε χρόνο dt... λες και έχω να πάω δέκα μέρες στην τουαλέτα ένα πράγμα) _(από συζήτηση εγκύων)_
Η επίπεδη τηλεόραση, ως υποτιμητικός χαρακτηρισμός. Σας έλειψαν οι CRT τηλεοράσεις; Μήπως ώρες-ώρες ξυπνάει ο hipster που κρύβετε μέσα σας και ομολογεί πόσο πολύ σιχαίνεστε τη «*φλαταδούρα*» που έχετε στο σαλόνι σας; Κάπου εκεί στη μακρινή Κορέα, η LG σας κλείνει το μάτι και βροντοφωνάζει πως οι CRT υπάρχουν ακόμη εν έτει 2011. _(από άρθρο τεχνολογίας)_
Η επιπεδότητα ως τεχνικό χαρακτηριστικό (δηλ. η έλλειψη γκριπ, σαγρέ επιφανειών κλπ). Στην E-PM1 μια λαβή, έστω μικρούλα, χάθηκε να βάλουν; ΟΚ, πες ότι το καταλαβαίνω, compact διαστάσεις και μπλα-μπλα... αλλά γιατί τόση "*φλαταδούρα*"; _(από συζήτηση για φωτογραφικές μηχανές)_
Η επιπεδότητα υπό την έννοια έλλειψης διακύμανσης ως χαρακτηριστικό μιας μεταβαλλόμενης ποσότητας, ενός διαγράμματος κττ. *Φλαταδούρα *η συνεδρίαση σήμερα, στο συν μηδέν κόμμα μηδέν ένα. _(από συζήτηση χρηματιστών)_ ǁ Έτρεξα ένα HD tach να δω την εικόνα του και πήρα αυτό, δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι *φλαταδούρα*; Μου φαίνεται πάω για secure erase... _(από συζήτηση για διάγραμμα επιδόσεων σκληρού δίσκου)_
Η επιπεδότητα υπό την έννοια έλλειψης ποικιλίας και/ή διαφοροποίησης, ως μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός. «Άκουσα να με λένε “*φλαταδούρα*” από το αγγλικό “flat”, ότι δηλαδή τα κάνω όλα επίπεδα» είπε και πρόσθεσε: «Εγώ τους κρατάω τους αρνητικούς τίτλους γιατί δεν θέλω να πετάω στα σύννεφα». _(δήλωση Ζέτας Μακρυπούλια)_ ǁ οτιδήποτε χωρίς εξάρσεις, ιδίως εάν αυτές είναι ακριβώς το ζητούμενο στην προκείμενη περίπτωση Η χλωμή, άτονη, σπαστική ερμηνεία αδίκησε ηθοποιούς και θεατές. Κι όμως! Ένα απο τα κομβικά σημεία της τραγωδίας που συνήθως ξεσηκώνει θύελλα ζητωκραυγών και χειροκροτημάτων. Τίποτε! *Φλαταδούρα*!!!_ (από κριτική παράστασης)_ ǁ (γενικότ.) χαρακτηρισμός για την άχρωμη και/ή χωρίς μέλλον & προοπτική ζωή Τα πράγματα που «πρέπει» να αποκτήσουμε για να μη νιώθουμε ότι ζούμε στην εποχή των σπηλαίων όχι μόνον πληθαίνουν, αλλά και γερνούν με αστρική ταχύτητα ή μάλλον η τεχνολογία τους χαρακτηρίζεται ξεπερασμένη, άρα ξεπερασμένη, «*φλαταδούρα*» και «μη ζωή» κρίνεται και η ζωή που ακόμα έχουν μέσα τους. _(από άρθρο της Μαριάννας Τζιαντζή στην Καθημερινή, όπου η χρήση της λέξης έχει επηρεαστεί και από τη σημασία #7 ανωτέρω)_
.
Διορθώσεις και προσθήκες στα παραπάνω, όπως πάντα, θα εκτιμηθούν ιδιαίτερα. :)


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Μολονότι γνωρίζω τη σημασία της λέξης και δεν θα με αιφνιδίαζε σε κανένα από τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα, εντυπωσιάστηκα τόσο από την εξάπλωσή της όσο και από το θεσπέσιο σερβίρισμα που μας έκανες.
Μια άσχετη τελευταία εντύπωση: Φλαταδούρα η Μακρυπούλια; Πολύ μονοδιάστατη σκέψη έχει όποιος το είπε αυτό…
Καθώς έκανα αυτή τη σκέψη, βρήκα και τη μία σημασία που ίσως παρέλειψες. 
:)


----------



## dolphink (May 23, 2012)

*Φλαταδούρα* θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει και _σκασμένο λάστιχο_ < flat tyre

Στο Βορρά το λένε και Φούιτ


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μια άσχετη τελευταία εντύπωση: Φλαταδούρα η Μακρυπούλια; Πολύ μονοδιάστατη σκέψη έχει όποιος το είπε αυτό… Καθώς έκανα αυτή τη σκέψη, βρήκα και τη μία σημασία που ίσως παρέλειψες. :)


Υποθέτω εννοείς να προσθέσουμε και το "επίπεδο-ανύπαρκτο γυναικείο στήθος" στη σημασία #6. :) Δεν θα με ξένιζε, απλώς δεν βρήκα παραδείγματα χρήσης (έχω συναντήσει μόνο τη φράση «είναι κοντραπλακέ μπροστά» για την περιγραφή της συγκεκριμένης περίπτωσης οπότε, όπως και να το κάνουμε, η μονολεκτική «φλαταδούρα» είναι μια καλή λύση).


----------



## Leximaniac (May 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Υποθέτω εννοείς να προσθέσουμε και το "επίπεδο-ανύπαρκτο γυναικείο στήθος" στη σημασία #6. :) Δεν θα με ξένιζε, απλώς δεν βρήκα παραδείγματα χρήσης (έχω συναντήσει μόνο τη φράση «είναι κοντραπλακέ μπροστά» για την περιγραφή της συγκεκριμένης περίπτωσης οπότε, όπως και να το κάνουμε, η μονολεκτική «φλαταδούρα» είναι μια καλή λύση).



Η καλύτερη φράση που έχω βρει για αυτή την «κατάσταση» είναι το αβυζαλέο (ντεκολτέ). Ευρηματικότατο! :)


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

Ναι, το αβυζαλέο ντεκολτέ είναι υποπερίπτωση την οποία έχουμε αναφέρει κι εμείς εδώ: cleavage = χώρισμα του στήθους, κν. ντεκολτέ, βυζοχωρίστρα (και αλλού). :)


----------



## sarant (May 23, 2012)

Εξαιρετική παρουσίαση, ομολογώ πως δεν ήξερα τη λέξη...


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2012)

Όντως εξαιρετική. Κι εγώ πρώτη φορά άκουσα τη λέξη.


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Φλαταδούρα:
1) Η Λάρισα από στόμα Βολιώτη 
2) Το Αγρίνιο από στόμα Αμφιλοχιώτη 
3)Το Μεσολόγγι (καταγωγή άγνωστη)

4) Η απογοήτευση εκ πλήξεως (και ουχί εκπλήξεως) από κάποιον που βαριέται τη ζωή του

(έτσι τα έχω ακούσει, τουλάχιστον)


----------



## Elsa (May 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Υποθέτω εννοείς να προσθέσουμε και το "επίπεδο-ανύπαρκτο γυναικείο στήθος" στη σημασία #6. :) Δεν θα με ξένιζε, απλώς δεν βρήκα παραδείγματα χρήσης (έχω συναντήσει μόνο τη φράση «είναι κοντραπλακέ μπροστά» για την περιγραφή της συγκεκριμένης περίπτωσης οπότε, όπως και να το κάνουμε, η μονολεκτική «φλαταδούρα» είναι μια καλή λύση).



Ούτε εγώ είχα ακούσει τη λέξη, αλλά για το παραπάνω θεματάκι υπήρχε η έκφραση _σανίδα_, όπως στο παλιό σατιρικό τραγουδάκι, σε στίχους του Γιώργου Οικονομίδη, νομίζω:
_Θα 'θελα να 'σουν μπρος και πίσω σα σανίδα, 
να 'ταν η γάμπα σου σωστή οδοντογλυφίδα
να είχες μούσι και μουστάκι να ήσουνα γκαβή λιγάκι..._


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

Zazula said:


> [...]
> 9. Η επιπεδότητα υπό την έννοια έλλειψης διακύμανσης ως χαρακτηριστικό μιας μεταβαλλόμενης ποσότητας, ενός διαγράμματος κττ. *Φλαταδούρα *η συνεδρίαση σήμερα, στο συν μηδέν κόμμα μηδέν ένα. _(από συζήτηση χρηματιστών)_ ǁ Έτρεξα ένα HD tach να δω την εικόνα του και πήρα αυτό, δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι *φλαταδούρα*; Μου φαίνεται πάω για secure erase... _(από συζήτηση για διάγραμμα επιδόσεων σκληρού δίσκου)_
> 10. Η επιπεδότητα υπό την έννοια έλλειψης ποικιλίας και/ή διαφοροποίησης, ως μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός. «Άκουσα να με λένε “*φλαταδούρα*” από το αγγλικό “flat”, ότι δηλαδή τα κάνω όλα επίπεδα» είπε και πρόσθεσε: «Εγώ τους κρατάω τους αρνητικούς τίτλους γιατί δεν θέλω να πετάω στα σύννεφα». _(δήλωση Ζέτας Μακρυπούλια)_ ǁ οτιδήποτε χωρίς εξάρσεις, ιδίως εάν αυτές είναι ακριβώς το ζητούμενο στην προκείμενη περίπτωση Η χλωμή, άτονη, σπαστική ερμηνεία αδίκησε ηθοποιούς και θεατές. Κι όμως! Ένα απο τα κομβικά σημεία της τραγωδίας που συνήθως ξεσηκώνει θύελλα ζητωκραυγών και χειροκροτημάτων. Τίποτε! *Φλαταδούρα*!!!_ (από κριτική παράστασης)_ ǁ (γενικότ.) χαρακτηρισμός για την άχρωμη και/ή χωρίς μέλλον & προοπτική ζωή Τα πράγματα που «πρέπει» να αποκτήσουμε για να μη νιώθουμε ότι ζούμε στην εποχή των σπηλαίων όχι μόνον πληθαίνουν, αλλά και γερνούν με αστρική ταχύτητα ή μάλλον η τεχνολογία τους χαρακτηρίζεται ξεπερασμένη, άρα ξεπερασμένη, «*φλαταδούρα*» και «μη ζωή» κρίνεται και η ζωή που ακόμα έχουν μέσα τους. _(από άρθρο της Μαριάννας Τζιαντζή στην Καθημερινή, όπου η χρήση της λέξης έχει επηρεαστεί και από τη σημασία #7 ανωτέρω)_
> [...]


 Flatliners


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με την Έλσα πιο πανω. 
Η γυναίκα χωρίς καμπύλες είναι σανίδα (μπρος- πίσω, ανάλογα), το φλαταδούρα εμένα δεν θα μου ήταν ευνόητο.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι όταν διάβασα ότι η Μακρυπούλια είναι φλαταδούρα, δεν κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσαν ότι είναι flatliner και εξηγέρθην.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> 3. Η ειδική διαδρομή (ή μέρος αυτής) σε ένα ράλι η οποία οδηγιέται flat-out (παναπεί βγαίνοντας τέζα, πηγαίνοντας παντοφλιασμένος / σανίδα / μαλλιά / του σκοτωμού / μαλλιοκούβαρα / αεροπάτερα / όσο πάει / σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο, έχοντας πατήσει το γκάζι μέχρι τον προφυλακτήρα, με το δεξί πόδι μολυβένιο και τα νύχια να γρατζουνάνε το ψυγείο). Οι ειδικές διεξάγονται τύπου ένα-κλικ-πριν-την-ασφαλτόστρωση και όλα γίνονται μια ατέλειωτη *φλαταδούρα *με συνέπεια την ελάχιστη προβολή. _(από συζήτηση ραλόβιων)_ ΣτΖ: Φυσικά και υπάρχει ωσμωτική επίδραση της σημασίας #1 (ενίοτε και της #2) ανωτέρω, δεδομένου ότι τέτοιες διαδρομές που περιγράφονται με τις προαναφερθείσες σημασίες ευνοούν τα υπερταχύτατα περάσματα (συχνά αναφέρεται δε το Ράλι Σαφάρι ως εμβληματικό παράδειγμα). Ωστόσο για μένα ο ύμνος στο flat-out που βάζει κραγιόν στο χείλος του γκρεμού είναι ο Άρι Βάτανεν στο PPIHC (Πάικς Πικ) με το 405Τ16 (αν και κάθε άλλο παρά φλαταδούρα με τη σημασία #2 είναι εδώ, καθότι με 1439 μέτρα υψομετρική διαφορά και 7% μέση κλίση ανωφέρειας):


Και, φυσικά, τώρα που μαθαίνετε πως ετοιμάζεται νέα φλαταδούρα, καταλαβαίνετε τι θα βλέπει ο Ζάζουλας στις 30/06/2013: 
[video]http://www.redbull.com/en/motorsports/stories/1331586184215/sneak-peak-loeb-s-pikes-peak-pug[/video]


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> τι θα βλέπει ο Ζάζουλας στις 30/06/2013:
> [video]http://www.redbull.com/en/motorsports/stories/1331586184215/sneak-peak-loeb-s-pikes-peak-pug[/video]


Πρέπει να είσαι ο μοναδικός Έλληνας που προγραμματίζει τόσο μακριά. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2014)

Άλλη μια φλαταδούρα (στη σημ. 3) —τούτη τη φορά ο κλασικός γύρος της νήσου Μαν, απ' τον Μαρκ Χίγκινς σ' ένα Subaru WRX STI (μοντ. 2015)—, η οποία όπως μπορείτε να δείτε συνδυάζεται —ιδίως στα πατημένα κατηφορικά κομμάτια— και με φλαταδούρα στις σφύξεις (μέχρι και πάνω απ' το 160):








.
.
Και, με την ευκαιρία, η φλαταδούρα που σας χρωστώ από πέρσι, ο Λεμπ στο Πάικς Πικ:




.
.
ΥΓ Ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά τού slang.gr για τα credits που μου δίνουν στη δική τους μετέπειτα λημματογράφηση: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/flatadoura_22015/


----------

